# So who want's faux wood grain 700c clinchers??



## fordmike65

*So who wants faux wood grain 700c clinchers??*

While searching the interwebs one day, I came across pics of woodgrained Velocity P35's. Perfect for my TOC bikes! Unfortunately the more I looked into it, seems they have have been discontinued for some time. I emailed Velocity about it, and it looks like they have been contemplating bringing them back! I could not get a definitive yay or nay, but how bout anyone that's interested in these send their rep an email!

*Dave DeYoung*
Dave@velocityusa.com


My emails:

-----Original Message----- 
From: MICHAEL BURKS JR [mailto:fourspd2894bbl65@yahoo.com] 
Sent: Tuesday, February 24, 2015 2:02 PM
To: Dave DeYoung
Subject: Shopatron Message

Comments from consumers at your Shopatron.com store
Customer: MICHAEL BURKS JR
Phone:   
Fax:      
Email:    fourspd2894bbl65@yahoo.com
Location: USA,CA
Comments:
I've seen that you once offered your P35(Blunt 35) 700c wheels in a faux wood finish. Do you still make them or plan to make them again? I have a need for at least 2 pair, and know of several others that would gladly buy several pairs themselves. We all have early bikes,ranging in years from the 1880's-1930's. These rims would be perfect to get them back on the road with new clincher tires. There is quite a call for these, so I'm sure you will sell quite a bit of them. Thanks so much for your consideration. Mike

------------------------------------------

Dave DeYoung
To	me Feb 24
We are working to possibly bring them back in stock. I don't have an ETA, or a cost yet, as soon as I know more I will let you know. 

Thanks for your interest in Velocity USA.

David DeYoung,

------------------------------------------

me
To	Dave DeYoung Feb 24

That is great news!!!!! I am a member of several vintage bicycle forums & this has been brought up several times. Most of us are already using your 28,32 & 36 hole Blunt 35's with new 700c tires to get these old bikes back on the road, but the wood finish would look so much better on the really early bikes that originally did come with wood wheels. Thanks so much for getting back to me. I look forward to hearing from you & purchasing several pairs of these wheels. Mike

------------------------------------------





Pic Danny(lobsterboyx) posted a few years ago




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18534-Where-to-Buy-Velocity-Teak-Woodgrain-Rims


----------



## abe lugo

I would be in for a set or two.
Maybe worth checking with other vintage bicycle forums as well.
I will also send an email.


----------



## gtdohn

I emailed the company just now and encourage all of us to do so. The more emails he gets, the more seriously he will take it. If he gets swamped with emails, he won't be able to ignore the sales potential. These are a perfect solution for our rim problems. Please contact them. Contact info is:  Dave@velocityusa.com
Don't be shy.

KEEP THIS GOING!!


----------



## thehugheseum

i wonder if this time they can paint em with proper graining instead of faux knottys all over


----------



## jkent

I have had this set for a wile now. Even had them for sale a few times. but they some how found a home on my Dayton Roadster.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

I'm in. Still looking for original wood 28" wheelset or singles


----------



## mike j

I think these are great & would definitely go for at least another pair when they become available.


----------



## rustyspoke66

I would be up for at least a set or two!!!!! Great rims, I've built several sets of the P35's and even went as far as having a set nickle plated.


----------



## gtdohn

Hey guys, if everyone that viewed this thread, (121 so far), just took 5 minutes to sit down and compose a simple email to the contact at Velocity, we could actually make this happen. Could he just blow off 120 emails..........I don't think so. This is very important to a lot of us. Won't you consider doing this for the cause. Even if you will never use them, you will helping keep the oldies on the road.   Think about it please......


----------



## Nickinator

you could always go with stutzman rims if you can't find wood grain p35's
I like the p35 blunt but, I love stutzman's real wood 700c ones better just MO.

Nick


----------



## mike j

They are beauties, still can't figure out how they do it. Wood clad aluminum rims?


----------



## Nickinator

If your talking about stutzman rims they wrap oak wood around aluminum inserts 32 hole or 36 hole you can order both.

Nick.



mike j said:


> They are beauties, still can't figure out how they do it. Wood clad aluminum rims?


----------



## Wheeled Relics

Nick do you know if Noah has done a 40hole?


----------



## fordmike65

Bumping this up! Let's bug the Hell outta this guy!


----------



## Lux Low

Velocity doesn't make them any more nor plans too. I have been working with companies to put the wood grain on our velocity rims.  It is in the works but expect rims to be around $220 each and our build up wheels sets that are around $500 will be $740 its quite a bit more for wood grain when the black ones we build and stripe fly out the door.


----------



## Iverider

That is a high pricepoint for alloy wood grain rims when you can put together stutzmans and singletubes for about the same cost. Of course when tire replacement comes along, you'll spend less in the longterm on 700c clinchers.


----------



## hawker

If you wanna play you have to pay,  I gonna  have a set made by   luxlow, I like the flat black blunt ones with cream tires.....sweet


----------



## Wheeled Relics

Tyler (Luxlow) Steve told me to ask you about 40holes? You have any?


----------



## Lux Low

Dave, Only 36 hole Blunt 35s at the moment, Give me a few weeks and I plan to bring in 32 and 40 hole blunt 35s.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

http://www.powdercoating.org/uploads/file/POWDERCOATING 2013 Laubenthal.pdf


----------



## Duchess

To each their own, but $220 each seems high to me. I paid $435 total, including shipping, for two wood 700c clinchers from CB Italia including finding an ebay 90mm OLD front hub (ND Model W, actually a pair of them), having that wheel built locally, and the rear wheel coming assembled with a Velosteel coaster (it was $310 for the fully assembled rear wheel and front rim with nipples shipped). They also make them with kevlar reinforcement if you want to run more than 58 psi.


----------



## gtdohn

I think everyone has lost sight of the original intent of this thread. Velocity used to make wood grained clincher P35 rims. They have been asked to bring them back and they are thinking about it. The thing is, the more interest shown, the more likely it is to happen. Remember these will only cost about $100 each and they are very easy to spoke. It is a good way to go for wood replacement rims, and they are very strong, making them worthy of off road riding too. It just gives us one more alternative and that's a good thing.


----------



## Handyman

*Wood Wheels From Noah Stutzman*

I just received a few sets of wood wheels with the aluminum inserts from Noah Stutzman that I will use on my Iver's.  They are absolutely stunning and I believe they were just under $125 each.  Also, I believe mine are Maple, not Oak although both types of wood may be available.  They look so nice I almost hate to use them !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## wspeid

I dropped a note to Velocity saying I'd be in for 2 pairs.


----------



## 1898Columbia

I would like a set of Velocitys.  I'll pester him with an email, too.  Thanks FordMike for starting this!


----------



## johnnybentwrench

I'll send an email, However I would go with Chisallo wood clinchers with the carbon fiber insert.


----------



## luckyfind

I wrote a email to velocity. I hope they will bring the wood style rims back. I made a trade with a guy for this rim. The thought was that I could buy another one to match. Bummer deal for me if I can't get another one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger

First - everyone on the cabe should sent an email to velocity.....please! This is his point. otherwise you have to buy them strip them and get it done yourself - expensive option.

Secondly, Stutzman's rims are fantastic....Keep in mind the aluminium inserts are made in china - he subs these out. Also they are not pinned but screwed at the joint....This is not a problem ( he is my Fav rim builder ) just something to point out. Very few of our bikes are high performance so it makes little difference. Thirdly, You should ask for the type of wood you want from Stutzman - he will accommodate when possible. Lastly, One must also consider CB Italia.... Quality and Service - Old School style. Just no carbon option.


----------



## Handyman

Is it just me??? I'm not crazy about the look of the faux wood grain that is applied to these Velocity wheels.   Is the wood grain pattern similar on all wheels or does the wood grain pattern vary? Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## filmonger

Well this is very true... BUT - I have friends who build full wooden performance bikes and people ask them all the time if they are real....meaning they all think they are fake ( Faux ) - they are not...... So - to the untrained Eye it works and allows the use of Modern material. That is all - to most of us...we can see it from miles away. I think the same could be said for Boob jobs. I had a pair of faux wood burl velocities Deep V on an IVER i bought from LuxLow - and I can tell you when I was at Bike shows - they were what everyone talked about.... i will see if I can find a pic and post it here. Not that this is not a frankenstein rim - it is...But hey - Cool is cool. Anyone seen the new porche spider. Man a work of art.





https://youtu.be/5Nr7ymjCAfQ

View attachment 207985

[video]https://youtu.be/Bc9UUPNaOzE[/video]

https://youtu.be/GW78XQicDC4

Still can't beat old school.....maybe bit can! Shhhhhh - Don't tell anyone.


----------



## jpromo

Handyman said:


> I just received a few sets of wood wheels with the aluminum inserts from Noah Stutzman that I will use on my Iver's.  They are absolutely stunning and I believe they were just under $125 each.  Also, I believe mine are Maple, not Oak although both types of wood may be available.  They look so nice I almost hate to use them !!  Pete in Fitchburg




I think Stutzman typically uses Hickory for the bicycle wheels. I'll go with him again for any future projects, but I agree, the more options, the better. Every old bike back on the road is a small victory for the hobby.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

CABE Consumer Reports : 

In the quest for the antique 28" wheel contemporary equivalents, I've been resistant to building up velocities for my oldest bicycles, I've been hunting for originals while looking for the best answers for contemporary counterparts to these originals. I even stumbled into a beautiful set of 28" matched 1890's wood wheels at a recycle center!

Very close to building velocities, but still hunting for wood, I recently discovered Stutzman makes single tube wheels for approx 160$ a pair that will fit 28x1.5" Robert Dean Tires. This is a godsend! Finally an option that allows me to lace in antique hubs into a contemporary counterparts!

I promptly sent my money to Noah Stutzman & Robert Dean, both of whom happily took my money. After thinking about it a while, this is the best 500$ I have spent on a wheel set, ever. Stutzmann will drill his 40hole hoop for me so I can lace in the original 40 & 32hole hubs. This seems to be a great combination for both an original look & FEEL of authentic wood wheels supported by original 1890's hubs.

If I didn't want to use the original hubs I think building up a set of velocities would be cost effective, however modeled after the original geometry, look and feel of 1890's wood wheels.


----------



## gtdohn

Has anyone besides fordmike65 gotten a response to their email sent to Velocity? I certainly have not. ANYBODY?


----------



## gtdohn

I just received an answer to a recent email I sent to Velocity regarding the wood grained rims:

Thanks for your enquiry. I wish I could get them, I’m still shaking the tree in order to get the guys that own the rights to the process to let us do them again. There are only so many companies that have the rights and equipment to make them and it was a timely process, and costly endeavor I have a contact that has failed to return any of my calls or emails. I will keep trying.


----------



## Lux Low

Lux Low is a Big Distributor of Velocity Rims, Wheel Smith Spokes, and Schwalbe 28" Tires and Full Built Lux Low Wheel Sets. We are working on Wood Grain Wheels but the costs are High and some of the processes still need some fine tuning, When Done they will Be advertised and Sold. Check This Thread http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...nt-Wheels-New-Road-Worthy-Wheels-amp-Rims-etc


----------



## thehugheseum

hopefully the next ones dont have faux wood knots on them......crazy they dropped the ball so hard on that


----------



## chunkmastafunk2

Does anyone have an extra P35 or Blunt 700c in Teak laying around? I bent mine!


Thanks!


----------



## gtdohn

I just tried to sell a set a couple of weeks ago, but nobody wanted them, so I used them myself. They look great with a set of Specialized Fatboy 700x45 tires.


----------



## velo-vecchio

Very nice look!


----------



## CrazyDave

Ill get my LBS I use to work for to send a message and I will do the same, Id be down for two sets of 700C.......


----------



## KevinsBikes

FYI, I sell faux wood 28" clinchers, however they are not VB 35's.  See my past for sale items for examples.


----------



## Saving Tempest

If they'll stop a Ford Country Squire.


----------



## fordmike65

KevinsBikes said:


> FYI, I sell faux wood 28" clinchers, however they are not VB 35's.  See my past for sale items for examples.



Those are very nice! Many would like their rims to have a profile similar to their original wheels tho. Can you have blunts woodgrained?


----------



## Iverider

fordmike65 said:


> Those are very nice! Many would like their rims to have a profile similar to their original wheels tho. Can you have blunts woodgrained?





Yep. I've done 3 sets for  *@gtdohn * @gtdohn Maybe he has some pics to share.


----------



## KevinsBikes

fordmike65 said:


> Those are very nice! Many would like their rims to have a profile similar to their original wheels tho. Can you have blunts woodgrained?




Unfortunately no, so I know that’s why the 35’s are still more popular. I am not the painter, just the wheel builder (or “assembler”) but maybe I’ll inquire sometime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

